# Looking for Ken Grimwood's novel Replay



## jderouen (Jul 15, 2009)

Amazon doesn't offer Kim Grimwood's Replay for the Kindle. This is my all-time favorite novel, and I'd love to have it for the Kindle for my every two years (or so) re-read. Any idea where I might find it in a format that the Kindle 2 would accept?

Joe


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't help you, but just want to say it's one of my favorite books also.


----------



## jderouen (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice to know! 

This is a book that, when I find it in used book stores, I always pick up copies to give away to friends. I haven't found a friend yet that didn't end up loving it.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Sent you a PM. Please PM me back when you get it.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I *love* this book!  I haven't read it in years, and don't even own it anymore, but I absolutely love it.  I just clicked on "I want to read this book on my Kindle" on the Amazon page...

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely click as sharyn suggets. . . .you might also (if you haven't arlready) list it in the "Come in and Click" sticky thread above. . . .we have members here who regularly click to request books be 'kindlized' and it seems to be working!


----------

